# "Just Worrying" Labelling Technique



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I found this at the following website: http://mindfulness.org.au/



> THE "JUST WORRYING" LABELLING TECHNIQUE
> 
> As a preamble to discussing this technique with a client it is often helpful to differentiate worrying from constructive problem solving. Worrying involves repetitive circular thinking, which is associated with anxiety and produces no enactable practical outcomes.
> 
> ...


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

that seems like a really good technique. I think I'll try it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've tried this for a couple of days now, and it works pretty well. A very effortless, but effective technique.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I've been aware of this approach for awhile. Unfortunately, I often make the jump from "just worrying" to "don't worry", which just throws more fuel on the fire.

Thanks for reminding me of this technique.


----------

